# Nekogahara - Stray Cat Samurai



## rknight (Oct 15, 2020)

From the guy who brought the Shonen Jump hit Shaman King comes this cat filled journey through Japan in a classic Jidai Geki style of story. The art style is much less clean than what I was used to from reading Shaman King back in the day but I think it helps the slightly more feral feel of this series. When your 'hero' is addicted to catnip to hold off nightmares that cause him insomnia so great it can cause him to be invisible while awake unless you're looking right at him..yeah it's not rainbows here. I love classic samurai period dramas and this has the feel of one, this is a great manga to pick up for your collection.


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 16, 2020)

Looks awesome! I'm interested!


----------

